# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Откуда появились названия известных брэндов

## Irina

* Adidas*
Основателя Adidas звали Адольф Дасслер, коротко Ади. Его первая компания называлась еще более незатейливо — Дасслер, но по договоренности с сооснователем Dassler, братом Рудольфом, с которым они накрепко разругались 60 лет назад, никто из них не имел права использовать больше это название.

*Adobe Systems*
В 1982 году сорокалетние программисты компании Xerox John Warnock и Charles Geschke уволились и создали компанию по производству программного обеспечения. Они назвали ее Adobe, в честь ручья, протекавшего позади дома Уорнока.

*Apple*
После трех месяцев тщетных попыток найти название для нового бизнеса, он поставил свой партнером ультиматум: «Я назову компанию Apple, если к 5ти часам вы не предложите лучшего». Apples Macintosh — название сорта яблок, продававшегося в США.

*Audi*
Audi переводится с латыни как «слушайте!». Это латинская версия фамилии основателя компании — Августа Хорха

*BMW*
BMW расшифровывается как Bayerische Motoren Werke. Английская версия — Bavarian Motor Works.

*Canon*
В 1930 году в Японии Goro Yoshida и его сводный брат Saburo Uchida создали компанию с ничего не говорящим нам именем Precision Optical Instruments Laboratory in Japan. Четыре года спустя разработки привели к созданию их первого фотоаппарата, который они назвали Kwanon, в честь тысячерукого буддийского божества милосердия.
Компания зарегистрировала для защиты своей торговой марки массу слов, которые были схожи по звучанию с Кwanon. Одно из них — уже известное нам Canon — в итоге заменило оригинальное название из-за разногласий с религиозными деятелями. С английского Canon переводится как «Канон», а с французского — «Пушка».

*Casio*
В честь основателя компнии Касио Тадао (Kashio Tadao).

*Cisco*
Сокращение от San Francisco.

*Coca-Cola*
Основные ингредиенты Кока-Колы, при открытии напитка, были таковы: три части листьев коки (из этих же листьев получали наркотик кокаин) на одну часть орехов тропического дерева колы.

*Compaq*
От Comp и paq (маленькая интегрированная деталь).

*Corel*
В честь основателя компании Майкла Коупленда (Dr. Michael Cowpland). Расшифровывается COwpland REsearch Laboratory (Исследовательская лабаратория Коупленда).

*Daewoo*
Основатель компании Ким Ву Чонг (Kim Woo Chong) назвал компанию скромно, «Большая Вселенная», именно так переводится с корейского.

*FIAT*
Компания была основана в 1899. Фиат – это сокращение от Fabbrica Italiana Automobili Torino (Итальянский автомобильный завод Турина). Кроме того, эту аббревиатуру можно перевести с латыни как самостоятельное слово, часто употребляющееся в церковном обиходе – «да будет».

*Fuji*
Тут все очень просто, в честь самой высокой и самой известной горы Японии, Фудзи.

*Google*
Это второе название самого известного поисковика в мире, первым было BackRub. Но вскоре оно было заменено на Google. Это немного переделанное слово «гугол», обозначающее последнее из имеющих хоть какой-то смысл чисел — единичку с сотней нулей.

*Hallmark*
Одна из самых известных в мире компаний в сфере индустрии поздравлений (открытки и т.д.). Слово Hallmark означает клеймо, которое мастера английских гильдий ставили на свои изделия, начиная с XIV века, как свидетельство того, что гильдия ручается за качество.

*Honda*
Имя основателя — Soichiro Honda.

*Hotmail*
Основателю Джеку Смиту (Jack Smith) пришла идея доступа к электронной почте через web из любой точки мира. Когда Сабир Бхатиа (Sabeer Bhatia) появился с бизнес-планом данного сервиса, он перебрал все слова, оканчивающиеся на «mail» и в конце концов остановился на hotmail, так как в названии присутствовали буквы HTML (язык разметки веб-страниц).

*HP (Hewlett-Packard)*
Основатели Билл Хьюлетт (Bill Hewlett) и Дэйв Паккард (Dave Packard) бросали монетку, чтобы решить, чье имя будет первым в названии. Как вы понимаете, выиграл Билл.

*Hyundai*
По-корейски «настоящее» (время).
*
IBM*
Компания IBM была образована в 1924 году, ее название обозначает International Business Machines («Международные бизнес-машины»).

*IKEA*
Ingvar Kamprad (отец-основатель) lmtaryd (родная ферма) A gunnaryd (родная деревня в Смоланде в Швеции, где родился и начал свой бизнес по почтовой рассылке ручек юный Ингвар Кампрад).

*Intel*
Боб Нойс (Bob Noyce) и Гордон Мур (Gordon Moore) хотели назвать компанию Moore Noyce, но к тому времени уже сущестовала сеть отелей с таким названием. Так что они решили остановиться на сокращении от INTegrated ELectronics.

*Kodak*
K — любимая буква Джорджа Истмена (George Eastman), основателя компании. Он искал слова, начинающиеся и заканчивающиеся этой замечательной буквой. Тем более, что во всех алфавитах «K» пишется одинаково. В конце концов, было выбрано Кодак, якобы именно такой звук производит фотокамера при съемке.

*Lego*
Происходит от двух датских слов: leg («играй») и got («хорошо»). А в переводе с латыни lego означает «я читаю», «я соединяю».

*LG*
Изначально это были две отдельные организации: косметическая компания Lucky Chemical Industrial (с 1947) и радиоэлектронный заводзавод GoldStar (с 1958). После слияния компания получила имя Lucky Goldstar, а в 1995 году сменила его на LG Electronics, просто сократив название до аббревиатуры.

*Microsoft*
MICROcomputer SOFTware. Изначально писалось, как Micro-Soft. Затем черточку убрали.

*Mitsubishi*
Придумал основатель компании Ятаро Ивасаки (Yataro Iwasaki) в 1870 году. в переводе с японского mitsu — три, а hishi — бриллиант. Буква «b» оказалась шестой не из-за ошибки, а вследствие того, что японцы обычно «h» в середине слова произносят как «b». Что касается логотипа, то, вопреки сложившемуся мнению, первичен именно он, а не название. А выглядит он так, потому что трёхлистник был семейным гербом основателя компании.

*Motorola*
Основатель Поль Гэлвин (Paul Galvin) придумал название, когда его компания начинала производство радио для машин. Названия многих производителей аудиокомпонентов в то время заканчивались на «ola», мода была такая странная.

*NEC*
Аббревиатура от Nippon Electric Company, Ltd, попавшего под сокращение в 1983 году.

*Nike*
В 1978 году Blue Ribbon Sports была официально переименована в Nike, Inc. Считается, что название взято от имени богини победы Ники.

*Nikon*
Изначально Nippon Kogaku, означает «Японская оптика».

*Nintendo*
Составное из трех японских иероглифов «Nin-ten-do», которые можно перевести как «небеса благославляют тяжелую работу». Играть — это же так тяжело.

*Nissan*
Ранее известна, как Nippon Sangio, что означает «Японская индустрия».

*Nokia*
В 1865 году Knut Fredrik Idestam основал на юго-западе Финляндии бумажно-целлюлозную фабрику. Имя Nokia компания стала носить после того, как переехала на берег реки Нокианвирта в город, собственно, Нокиа. Само слово «Nokia» на финском языке обозначает темное, очень меховое животное, что-то вроде горностая.

*Pepsi*
Впервые изготовлена в 1890-х годах в Нью-Берне, Северная Каролина фармацевтом Калебом Брэдхэмом (Caleb Bradham). 28 августа 1898 года «Brad’s drink» был переименован в «Pepsi-Cola». Торговая марка Pepsi-Cola зарегистрирована 16 июня 1903 г. По одной из версий название «пепси» Калеб Брэдхэм произвёл от слова пепсин (пищеварительный фермент, помогающий разщеплять белок). По другой версии, Калеб Брэдхам позаимствовал название «Pep Kola» у одного из местных конкурентов, немного подкорректировал его и назвал свой напиток Pepsi-Cola.
По еще одной версии, Калебу и его посетителям просто понравилось звучание этого слова, поскольку оно отражало тот факт, что газированный напиток придавал некую бодрость и энергию (pep – бодрость духа, энергия, живость).

*Philips*
Компания получила название по фамилии своего создателя, Фридриха Филипса и его сына Жерара, основавшего её в 1891 году в Эйндховене для производства лампочек. От несения света народу не отказались и до сих пор, но пополнили свой ассортимент ещё парой сотен наименований.

*Puma*
Эта компания принадлежала брату основателя Adidas, Рудольфу Дасслеру. После исторического скандала в компании Dassler братья разъехались по разные стороны реки и основали каждый по собственному предприятию. Изначально Puma называлась Ruda, в честь, как вы понимаете, самого Рудольфа, но название пришлось изменить в пользу благозвучности и запоминаемости, оставив основу — четыре буквы, одинаковые гласные, схожая первая согласная.

*Samsung*
В переводе с корейского «samsung» означает «три звезды».

*Sanyo*
По-китайски «Три океана».

*Sharp*
Истоки этимологии лежат в 10-х годах прошлого века, когда токийский житель Токуджи Хаякава начал производство фирменного изделия — вечно-острого механического карандаша, не требующего затачивания. Sharp по-английски «острый».

*Siemens*
Основана в 1847 Вернером фон Сименсом (Werner von Siemens).

*Sony*
Первоначальное название компании на японском языке звучало как «Токио цусин коге кабусики кайса» и переводилось на английский язык как «Токио телекоммьюникешнз инжиниринг копмания». Основатели компании, Акио Морита и Масару Ибуки, долго искали подходящее слово для короткого названия и наткнулись на латинское слово sonus (звук). В 1950 годах в Японии было популярно американское слово sonny, созвучное слову sonus и слову sunny (солнечный). Что могло быть лучше? Но слово sonny, написанное иероглифами, означало «убыточный». Тогда Акио Морита придумал вычеркнуть одну букву «n» и назвал компанию «Sony».

*Subaru*
По имени созвездия Плеяды, которое в греческом также носило название «Семь сестер». И вот как раз «Семь сестер» по-японски «Subaru». Дословно на русский язык брнед-нейм переводится как «объединяться в одно целое». Созвездие Плеяды отображено на логотипе компании.

*Swatch*
Сокращение от Swiss Watch («Швейцарские часы»)

*Toshiba*
Получила своё название в результате сокращения в 1978 году прежнего названия Tokyo Shibaura Elektric Co., Ltd, полученного при слиянии компаний Tokyo Denki, занимавшейся бытовыми электроприборами, и Shibaura Seisaku-sho, производившей тяжёлую электроаппаратуру.

*Toyota*
По имени основателя Sakichi Toyoda. В последствии изменено на более благозвучное Toyota. По-японски состояло из 8 букв (счастливое число в восточной культуре).

*Viagra*
Первая часть слова, «vi-», взята из слов virility (потенция), vitality (жизненная сила), vigor (энергичность). А окончание «-agra» означает «поймай», «схвати».

*Xerox*
Происходит от греческого «Xer», что, вопреки догадкам особо остроумных товарищей, переводится как «сухой». Дело в том, что на момент сочинения имени для будущего копировального гиганта (конец 40-х годов) существовало только влажное копирование, а автор хотел подчеркнуть использование в технологии сухого порошка красителя. В англоязычных странах бренднейм звучит не «ксерокс», а «зирокс».

*Yahoo*
Слово придумал Джонатан Свифт (Jonathan Swift) в книге «Путешествия Гулливера». Так называлось одно противное племя, с которым Гулливеру пришлось столкнуться в своих путешествиях. Основатели «Yahoo!» Джери Янг (Jerry Yang) и Дэвид Фило (David Filo) выбрали это имя, потому что сами себя называли yahoo. Кроме того, это такой возглас радости.

*3M*
Математическая запись трёх четвертых акронима компании Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing Company (Минесотская горнодобывающая и производственная компания).

----------

